# Open Track Day at Little Talledega April 2nd HPDE



## nsanyatl (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.z1motorsports.com/product_info.php?products_id=1933&osCsid=bc5e4c941 0c8119db292d5d5d60abea2

Posting this since Z1 opend the registration to anyone, only $99

1 vehicle registration for a day at the track Sunday April 2nd for the 300zx Nationals at the Talladega Grand Prix. www.tgprace.com 
This is not a race and beginners are welcome. This is a driver instruction course where you can test and refine your your skills on a race track. However, there will be no shortage of adrenaline and excitement. No experience necessary. 

Please read and understand the information at the following link. 
You must print out the forms and bring them to the event completed and signed. 

http://www.300zxclub.com/other/roadcoursewaiver.DOC 


There are only 36 spots available.


----------

